# Subwoofer to Match KEF Speakers?



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

*Subwoofer in $300 - $400 Range?*

I have KEF fronts, centre, rear (iQ series) and am happy with them.
I have a really cheap Vector Research 8 inch subwoofer. It is loud enough in my 17 ft x 10 ft TV room but I would like a bit better quality to go with the KEFs. Mostly for movie watching - no games, CDs mostly on 2 speaker anyways.
I could go with the KEF brand PSW 2500 ten inch at $588 but I'm not sure I need to match brands on subwoofers and not sure if I want to spend that much. Here are some of the models I have found, many are sale prices. I would like some feedback on these or other suggestions in the $300 - $400 Canadian range.
Polk PSW10 10" $148.00
Polk PSW125 12" $348.00
Soundstage BFX10 10" $298.00
Soundstage BFX12 12" $398.00
JBL ES150 10 " $298.00
Mirage OMD S10 10" $375.00


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given what seems to be a limited budget if you can go just a bit over $400 the SVS PB10 NSD would be your best bang for buck. Its a far better sub than any you have listed and the quality is much better as well.


----------

